# Hochwertiger Bürostuhl - Eure Erfahrungen



## Freymuth (28. Juli 2017)

*Hochwertiger Bürostuhl - Eure Erfahrungen*

Moin Leute,

ich suche für mich (80Kg, 184cm, Männlich), einen neuen Bürostuhl. (Lernen, Arbeiten, Zocken, Filme schauen und was man(n) sonst noch so darauf macht  )

Mein Budget liegt etwas zwischen 500-700€. Bitte macht keine Vorschläge zu "Kauf dir doch einen DXRacer oder NeedforSeat"-Gedöns. Ich saß 2 Jahre auf einem und die Dinger sind crap. Da ist mehr Werbung dahinter als alles andere...

Nur leider kenne ich nicht wirklich die guten Marken, die auch ein vernünftiges P/L-Verhältnis in dem Segment bieten. Und nein, ich fahre auch nicht zu Ikea *augen roll*.

Vielleicht habt ihr ein paar Ideen und könnt ein paar gute Modelle in den Raum werfen. 

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Kusanar (28. Juli 2017)

*AW: Hochwertiger Bürostuhl - Eure Erfahrungen*

Hatte von dieser Buzze hier einen in.motion. War sehr entspannt, auch zum längeren Sitzen auf Arbeit (gute 8h Bildschirmarbeit mit teilweise nur einer Pause am Mittag). Hab ungefähr gleiche Größe und gleiches Gewicht, kann ich nur weiterempfehlen. Gibt's vielleicht auch irgendwo in D zu kaufen (bin in Ö angestellt, daher über den vorne verlinkten Shop bezogen).


----------



## Körschgen (28. Juli 2017)

*AW: Hochwertiger BÃ¼rostuhl - Eure Erfahrungen*

Steelcase kann ich persönlich empfehlen.

Den Please bekommt man ab 600€.

Glaub das ist meiner:
Steelcase Please mit Kopfstutze | Stoffausstattung | Chefsessel | Burostuhle | Buerostuehle-4u.de


----------



## D0pefish (29. Juli 2017)

*AW: Hochwertiger Bürostuhl - Eure Erfahrungen*

suche nach TopStar, am besten etwas breites ohne Lehnen oder abnehmbaren und mind. 55cm maximaler Sitzhöhe, und blos nicht zu billig 
meiner hält seit 25 Jahren, wurde aber auch schon von mir neu bezogen und bekam dieses Jahr neue Rollen...^^ ich geb den nicht her, bis er auseinanderfällt also so wie es aussieht nie. Ich hatte modernere von TopStar mit diesem Netzstoff im Klinikalltag unterm Hintern und war ebenfalls zufrieden. Die sollten ja wissen was gut für den Rücken ist.


----------



## Freymuth (30. Juli 2017)

*AW: Hochwertiger Bürostuhl - Eure Erfahrungen*

Lieben Dank für eure Antworten!  Ich hatte eigentlich auf ein paar mehr Antworten gehofft, aber die meisten haben wohl einen "Gaming-Stuhl". Die sind eh viel kuhler!

Ich war heute in einem Büromöbel-Fachgeschäft und hatte die Möglichkeit sehr viele Stühle von verschiedenen Marken zu testen. 

Ich werde mich wahrscheinlich für einen Steelcase  Think entscheiden. Voll ausgestattet und in Leder. Der Leiter vom Geschäft meinte er kann mir einen guten Preis für 450€ für das Modell machen, was er da im Laden stehen hat. 450€ statt 800€ und UVP 1700€, werde ich wohl machen!


----------

